# Pres. City: "Haaland e Alvarez? Solo l'inizio..."



## Andris (30 Maggio 2022)

Il presidente del City più sfrontato che mai al canale ufficiale

*"*_Haaland è nel nostro radar da almeno quattro o cinque anni, dai suoi primi giorni in Norvegia prima che passasse al Dortmund. Abbiamo seguito la sua progressione nel corso degli anni e abbiamo visto il suo passaggio da un giovane giocatore di grande talento, alta qualità e alto potenziale a uno degli attaccanti più, se non il più eccitante del mondo. 
È un attaccante davvero unico e incredibilmente talentuoso che penso che il mondo intero abbia visto

*Direi che ogni grande squadra del mondo lo voleva e siamo assolutamente felici che Haaland abbia scelto di unirsi al Manchester City. Penso che sia una testimonianza di tutto il grande lavoro svolto in questo club, della qualità di questa squadra e del fatto che Haaland non è solo un grande giocatore, ma penso che sia un atleta molto intelligente che ha visto il potenziale di ciò che può fare e come può svilupparsi ulteriormente professionalmente, facendo parte della squadra allenata da Pep Guardiola e con le infrastrutture di cui disponiamo

Penso che in Alvarez abbiamo trovato uno degli attaccanti più talentuosi e giovani del Sud America. *
*Sostituire Aguero è un grande compito*. 

*Penso che abbiamo un sistema di scouting molto forte. 
La nostra squadra ha dimostrato nel corso degli anni di avere un’enorme capacità, nell’analizzare e nello scovare davvero il tipo di talento che si adatta al nostro club*

*Posso confermare che arriveranno altri giocatori.
Stiamo cercando di rafforzare la squadra nelle posizioni necessarie. *
Come sapete, ogni stagione alcuni giocatori se ne vanno, e dobbiamo aggiornare continuamente la squadra.
Ancora una volta cercheremo di migliorarci e rafforzarci.
Penso che abbiamo già fatto due acquisti molto importanti, ma prevedo che ne faremo un altro paio. 
Cercheremo di andare il più veloce possibile, ma si sa come va il mercato. 
Non è sempre del tutto sotto il nostro controllo"_


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Maggio 2022)

Potete pure spendere tutto il PIL del Qatar, tanto la Champions non la vincerete mai.


----------



## rossonerosud (30 Maggio 2022)

Che invidia. Noi invece abbiamo quelli della "sostenibilità".


----------



## Dexter (30 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Il presidente del City più sfrontato che mai al canale ufficiale
> 
> *"*_Haaland è nel nostro radar da almeno quattro o cinque anni, dai suoi primi giorni in Norvegia prima che passasse al Dortmund. Abbiamo seguito la sua progressione nel corso degli anni e abbiamo visto il suo passaggio da un giovane giocatore di grande talento, alta qualità e alto potenziale a uno degli attaccanti più, se non il più eccitante del mondo.
> È un attaccante davvero unico e incredibilmente talentuoso che penso che il mondo intero abbia visto
> ...


"Il FPF? Non lo conosco, abbiamo già KDB e il nostro avanzatissimo scouting é interessato a SMS"


----------



## Andris (30 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> _*Penso che abbiamo un sistema di scouting molto forte.
> La nostra squadra ha dimostrato nel corso degli anni di avere un’enorme capacità, nell’analizzare e nello scovare davvero il tipo di talento che si adatta al nostro club*_


caro Khaldoon Al Mubarak, nababbo emiratino per gli amici, in 15 anni stento a ricordare giovani anonimi presi dai vostri scout

a vedere le partite di Alvarez e Haaland sono capaci in milioni di persone...pure io nel mio mio piccolo me ne accorsi...

forse puoi prenderti i meriti di aver ingaggiato a 8 anni Foden negli esordienti...


----------



## Andris (30 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Potete pure spendere tutto il PIL del Qatar, tanto la Champions non la vincerete mai.


Qatar è quello del Psg, lui è degli Emirati Arabi Uniti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Il presidente del City più sfrontato che mai al canale ufficiale
> 
> *"*_Haaland è nel nostro radar da almeno quattro o cinque anni, dai suoi primi giorni in Norvegia prima che passasse al Dortmund. Abbiamo seguito la sua progressione nel corso degli anni e abbiamo visto il suo passaggio da un giovane giocatore di grande talento, alta qualità e alto potenziale a uno degli attaccanti più, se non il più eccitante del mondo.
> È un attaccante davvero unico e incredibilmente talentuoso che penso che il mondo intero abbia visto
> ...


Il vostro sistema di scouting è andare da giovani già conosciuti e pagarli il doppio rispetto ad altri team. Son capaci tutti a fare scouting in questa maniera. 
Secondo me quello che si dovrebbe fare è almeno limitare il numero di giocatori giovani che possono controllare. Se saccheggiano pure campionati come quello brasiliano e argentino puoi essere competente quanto vuoi, ma non puoi competere con questi. E comunque caro sceicco dei miei stivali, stai ancora a zero Champions.


----------



## ILMAGO (30 Maggio 2022)

Questi hanno come prime punte HALAAND, Alvarez e Gabriel Jesus… Gabriel Jesus futuro centravanti del Brasile come terza punta, Alvarez futuro 9 dell’Argentina come primo cambio… giusto per capire a che punto siamo arrivati.

E non ditemi che giocano a 2 punte perché impossibile con guardiola, e a quel punto son di troppo i vari mahrez, foden, sterling e compagnia… 

Gabriel Jesus andrà via al 100% penso, per forza, non ha senso per lui restare lì a far muffa come terza scelta quando sarebbe la stella del 95% delle squadre al mondo. Potrebbe farlo solo per lo stipendio, ma sarebbe di una tristezza inaudita.


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Il presidente del City più sfrontato che mai al canale ufficiale
> 
> *"*_Haaland è nel nostro radar da almeno quattro o cinque anni, dai suoi primi giorni in Norvegia prima che passasse al Dortmund. Abbiamo seguito la sua progressione nel corso degli anni e abbiamo visto il suo passaggio da un giovane giocatore di grande talento, alta qualità e alto potenziale a uno degli attaccanti più, se non il più eccitante del mondo.
> È un attaccante davvero unico e incredibilmente talentuoso che penso che il mondo intero abbia visto
> ...


Amapete, lo scouting comprando il meglio con i soldi e una grande capacità , complimenti, lo saprebbe fare anche il mio cane.


----------



## Andris (30 Maggio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Questi hanno come prime punte HALAAND, Alvarez e Gabriel Jesus… Gabriel Jesus futuro centravanti del Brasile come terza punta, Alvarez futuro 9 dell’Argentina come primo cambio… giusto per capire a che punto siamo arrivati.


c'è da dire che su Alvarez si poteva benissimo vincere la loro concorrenza, la clausola era alla portata e non c'era un procuratore prenditore come su Haaland
lo stipendio era nella norma

l'avremmo pagato meno di Piatek...sarebbe andato bene anche lasciarlo in prestito sei mesi come chiedeva il River...

se solo Elliott l'avesse voluto, non credo Maldini e Massara non ci hanno provato a dirlo...


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Il presidente del City più sfrontato che mai al canale ufficiale
> 
> *"*_Haaland è nel nostro radar da almeno quattro o cinque anni, dai suoi primi giorni in Norvegia prima che passasse al Dortmund. Abbiamo seguito la sua progressione nel corso degli anni e abbiamo visto il suo passaggio da un giovane giocatore di grande talento, alta qualità e alto potenziale a uno degli attaccanti più, se non il più eccitante del mondo.
> È un attaccante davvero unico e incredibilmente talentuoso che penso che il mondo intero abbia visto
> ...



Beati loro


----------



## ROQ (30 Maggio 2022)

tanto l'uefa al massimo rompe le palle a noi, devo ancora capire come mai. Capivo in italia finché ci massacravano per silvio... ma che casso vuole l'uefa...


----------



## Andris (30 Maggio 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> tanto l'uefa al massimo rompe le palle a noi, devo ancora capire come mai. Capivo in italia finché ci massacravano per silvio... ma che casso vuole l'uefa...


anni fa erano coinvolti anche loro nelle indagini sul fpf, poi sappiamo come sia finita: noi autocastrati rinunciando all'Europa league e loro pernacchia...


----------



## malos (30 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Il presidente del City più sfrontato che mai al canale ufficiale
> 
> *"*_Haaland è nel nostro radar da almeno quattro o cinque anni, dai suoi primi giorni in Norvegia prima che passasse al Dortmund. Abbiamo seguito la sua progressione nel corso degli anni e abbiamo visto il suo passaggio da un giovane giocatore di grande talento, alta qualità e alto potenziale a uno degli attaccanti più, se non il più eccitante del mondo.
> È un attaccante davvero unico e incredibilmente talentuoso che penso che il mondo intero abbia visto
> ...


Sostenibilità on fire.


----------



## diavolo (30 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Il presidente del City più sfrontato che mai al canale ufficiale
> 
> *"*_Haaland è nel nostro radar da almeno quattro o cinque anni, dai suoi primi giorni in Norvegia prima che passasse al Dortmund. Abbiamo seguito la sua progressione nel corso degli anni e abbiamo visto il suo passaggio da un giovane giocatore di grande talento, alta qualità e alto potenziale a uno degli attaccanti più, se non il più eccitante del mondo.
> È un attaccante davvero unico e incredibilmente talentuoso che penso che il mondo intero abbia visto
> ...


Vorrei una proprietà di questo tipo.Che invidia.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Maggio 2022)

Con il passare degli anni, il calcio si "aziendizzerà" progressivamente, al punto che nessuna squadra potrà piu fare come le pare.
Rimarranno giusto i due emiri di City e PSG, finchè non si farà una norma ad hoc per farli fuori dal calcio.
Sogno un mondo in cui ogni società di calcio deve fare quadrare i bilanci prima di spendere. 
Così che davvero si possa essere tutti quasi alla pari (PL sempre lega a se)


----------



## rossonerosud (30 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Con il passare degli anni, il calcio si "aziendizzerà" progressivamente, al punto che nessuna squadra potrà piu fare come le pare.
> Rimarranno giusto i due emiri di City e PSG, finchè non si farà una norma ad hoc per farli fuori dal calcio.
> Sogno un mondo in cui ogni società di calcio deve fare quadrare i bilanci prima di spendere.
> Così che davvero si possa essere tutti quasi alla pari (PL sempre lega a se)


Io la penso esattamente all'opposto. Ognuno spenda quanto gli pare, come era una volta. Il fatto che un'autorità centrale debba dirmi quanto spendere è un'idea comunista.


----------



## sacchino (30 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Il presidente del City più sfrontato che mai al canale ufficiale
> 
> *"*_Haaland è nel nostro radar da almeno quattro o cinque anni, dai suoi primi giorni in Norvegia prima che passasse al Dortmund. Abbiamo seguito la sua progressione nel corso degli anni e abbiamo visto il suo passaggio da un giovane giocatore di grande talento, alta qualità e alto potenziale a uno degli attaccanti più, se non il più eccitante del mondo.
> È un attaccante davvero unico e incredibilmente talentuoso che penso che il mondo intero abbia visto
> ...


Ha ragione bisogna rafforzarla ste squadra e poi bavissimo lo scouting che ha scovato Alvarez e Haaland due perfetti sconosciuti, mi permetto di suggerirvi un allenatore molto promettente: Carlo Ancelotti.
Ma davvero su questo forum c'è chi sbava per avere una classe dirigente così idiota?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Io la penso esattamente all'opposto. Ognuno spenda quanto gli pare, come era una volta. Il fatto che un'autorità centrale debba dirmi quanto spendere è un'idea comunista.


non c'entra il comunismo, alla fine è sport, se non c'è competitività non c'è spettacolo, non c'è attrattiva. Se ci sono vincoli economici pure nell'nba che è la patria del capitalismo un motivo ci sara


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Maggio 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Ha ragione bisogna rafforzarla ste squadra e poi bavissimo lo scouting che ha scovato Alvarez e Haaland due perfetti sconosciuti, mi permetto di suggerirvi un allenatore molto promettente: Carlo Ancelotti.
> Ma davvero su questo forum c'è chi sbava per avere una classe dirigente così idiota?


pero dice che lo scouting è servito _*nell’analizzare e nello scovare davvero il tipo di talento che si adatta al nostro club *_, mica ha detto nell'andare a scovare gente sconosciuta a 2 soldi. Come disse sartori l'ex ds dell'atalanta lo scounting è fondamentla, logico che city o chelsea fanno scounting guardano le partite di milan o inter, mentre noi dobbiamo guardare le partite delle squadre piu piccole.

Se hai i soldi e non fai scounting come dice il tizio del city poi ti ritrovi con le figurine e non sai manco come metterle in campo, mi ricorda galliani che alla domanda perche emanuelson giocasse trequartista, rispose "boh io l'ho preso per fare il terzino"


----------



## diavolo (30 Maggio 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Ha ragione bisogna rafforzarla ste squadra e poi bavissimo lo scouting che ha scovato Alvarez e Haaland due perfetti sconosciuti, mi permetto di suggerirvi un allenatore molto promettente: Carlo Ancelotti.
> Ma davvero su questo forum c'è chi sbava per avere una classe dirigente così idiota?


Io sbavo per la loro disponibilità economica pressoché illimitata.


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Maggio 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> tanto l'uefa al massimo rompe le palle a noi, devo ancora capire come mai. Capivo in italia finché ci massacravano per silvio... ma che casso vuole l'uefa...


Ammesso sìa vero che la Uefa ci rompe le balle,magari fa comodo a qualcuno farlo credere ai tifosi,per giustificare il braccino corto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Io la penso esattamente all'opposto. Ognuno spenda quanto gli pare, come era una volta. Il fatto che un'autorità centrale debba dirmi quanto spendere è un'idea comunista.


Vincoli che hanno reso lo sport USA (noto paese comunista...) il migliore al mondo.
Poter spendere quello che vuoi è bello solo se hai il miliardario (noi abbiamo gia dato direi).
Altrimenti significa solo che vincono sempre i soliti che giocano non ad armi pari con gli altri, e che i conti vanno a ramengo e si rischia il botto dell'intero sistema.
Il FPF non è stato messo per divertimento, stava venendo giu tutto.


----------



## sacchino (30 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> pero dice che lo scouting è servito _*nell’analizzare e nello scovare davvero il tipo di talento che si adatta al nostro club *_, mica ha detto nell'andare a scovare gente sconosciuta a 2 soldi. Come disse sartori l'ex ds dell'atalanta lo scounting è fondamentla, logico che city o chelsea fanno scounting guardano le partite di milan o inter, mentre noi dobbiamo guardare le partite delle squadre piu piccole.
> 
> Se hai i soldi e non fai scounting come dice il tizio del city poi ti ritrovi con le figurine e non sai manco come metterle in campo, mi ricorda galliani che alla domanda perche emanuelson giocasse trequartista, rispose "boh io l'ho preso per fare il terzino"


Lo "scouting" , per ora , con Haaland ed Alvarez non ha ancora dimostrato niente, dato che non hanno neancora giocato, semmai è stato l' Euring che ha convinto i giocatori a scegliere il City e finché saranno solo i soldi a spostare i calciatori dormiamo sonni tranquilli che la champions la alziamo prima noi.


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Con il passare degli anni, il calcio si "aziendizzerà" progressivamente, al punto che nessuna squadra potrà piu fare come le pare.
> Rimarranno giusto i due emiri di City e PSG, finchè non si farà una norma ad hoc per farli fuori dal calcio.
> Sogno un mondo in cui ogni società di calcio deve fare quadrare i bilanci prima di spendere.
> Così che davvero si possa essere tutti quasi alla pari (PL sempre lega a se)



_Sarà...ma nel presente vincono la PL, arrivano in semifinale e finale di Champions,comprano i migliori sul mercato e la UEFA,che dovrebbe "aziendizzare " il calcio, mi pare che chiuda non un occhio, ma tutti e due. Chiariamo che sono convinto che per vincere ci vogliano competenze oltre ai soldi ma pensare che in un futuro prossimo tutti partiranno alla pari e che i mecenati sfondati di soldi non esisteranno più e non aggireranno le regole mi pare un esercizio un po' utopico._


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Maggio 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Lo "scouting" , per ora , con Haaland ed Alvarez non ha ancora dimostrato niente, dato che non hanno neancora giocato, semmai è stato l' Euring che ha convinto i giocatori a scegliere il City e finché saranno solo i soldi a spostare i calciatori dormiamo sonni tranquilli che la champions la alziamo prima noi.


si, ma il senso di scouting l'ha spiegato cosa intende il tizio del city, non acquistare tanto per come fanno i cugini del psg, acquistano con razionalità, logico che data la loro disponibilità economica vanno a prendere i giovani come haaland e alvarez


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Il presidente del City più sfrontato che mai al canale ufficiale
> 
> *"*_Haaland è nel nostro radar da almeno quattro o cinque anni, dai suoi primi giorni in Norvegia prima che passasse al Dortmund. Abbiamo seguito la sua progressione nel corso degli anni e abbiamo visto il suo passaggio da un giovane giocatore di grande talento, alta qualità e alto potenziale a uno degli attaccanti più, se non il più eccitante del mondo.
> È un attaccante davvero unico e incredibilmente talentuoso che penso che il mondo intero abbia visto
> ...


Beati loro


----------



## 7vinte (30 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Io la penso esattamente all'opposto. Ognuno spenda quanto gli pare, come era una volta. Il fatto che un'autorità centrale debba dirmi quanto spendere è un'idea comunista.


Dire quanto una squadra debba spendere è comunismo, un grande male.
Dire che ognuno possa spendere quanto vuole è liberismo, male uguale. 
C'è una via di mezzo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Il presidente del City più sfrontato che mai al canale ufficiale
> 
> *"*_Haaland è nel nostro radar da almeno quattro o cinque anni, dai suoi primi giorni in Norvegia prima che passasse al Dortmund. Abbiamo seguito la sua progressione nel corso degli anni e abbiamo visto il suo passaggio da un giovane giocatore di grande talento, alta qualità e alto potenziale a uno degli attaccanti più, se non il più eccitante del mondo.
> È un attaccante davvero unico e incredibilmente talentuoso che penso che il mondo intero abbia visto
> ...



Che schifo, hanno preso Haaland e altri campioni, ma non sono sostenibili! Disprezzo, raccapriccio, vergogna.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (30 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vincoli che hanno reso lo sport USA (noto paese comunista...) il migliore al mondo.
> Poter spendere quello che vuoi è bello solo se hai il miliardario (noi abbiamo gia dato direi).
> Altrimenti significa solo che vincono sempre i soliti che giocano non ad armi pari con gli altri, e che i conti vanno a ramengo e si rischia il botto dell'intero sistema.
> Il FPF non è stato messo per divertimento, stava venendo giu tutto.


Un fpf che però è come il var...lo usano come cavolo gli pare


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Maggio 2022)

Finirà prima o poi .... Il petrolio sulla terra.
Non so tra quanto.... Ma finirà


----------



## Igniorante (31 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Il presidente del City più sfrontato che mai al canale ufficiale
> 
> *"*_Haaland è nel nostro radar da almeno quattro o cinque anni, dai suoi primi giorni in Norvegia prima che passasse al Dortmund. Abbiamo seguito la sua progressione nel corso degli anni e abbiamo visto il suo passaggio da un giovane giocatore di grande talento, alta qualità e alto potenziale a uno degli attaccanti più, se non il più eccitante del mondo.
> È un attaccante davvero unico e incredibilmente talentuoso che penso che il mondo intero abbia visto
> ...



Certo che ci vuole un bel coraggio a parlare di "scouting" e "progetto" in relazione a una squadra che compra tutti campioni già affermati a peso d'oro, nella speranza di vincere la Champions (e che comunque non vincono)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Maggio 2022)

Beati loro ragazzi. Hanno uno dei migliori allenatori al mondo, una proprietà ricca e un progetto ambizioso.


----------



## Hellscream (31 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Con il passare degli anni, il calcio si "aziendizzerà" progressivamente, al punto che nessuna squadra potrà piu fare come le pare.
> Rimarranno giusto i due emiri di City e PSG, finchè non si farà una norma ad hoc per farli fuori dal calcio.
> Sogno un mondo in cui ogni società di calcio deve fare quadrare i bilanci prima di spendere.
> Così che davvero si possa essere tutti quasi alla pari (PL sempre lega a se)


Senza offesa ma uno scenario simile sarebbe la morte del calcio, che fino a prova contraria è passione, non un esercizio matematico. Io (un io generalizzato) voglio fare il tifoso, non il contabile. Quello lo si fa già abbastanza nella vita di tutti i giorni.


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Senza offesa ma uno scenario simile sarebbe la morte del calcio, che fino a prova contraria è passione, non un esercizio matematico. Io (un io generalizzato) voglio fare il tifoso, non il contabile. Quello lo si fa già abbastanza nella vita di tutti i giorni.


Il calcio ha smesso di essere sport e "passione" da almeno 20 anni.
Ora è un business, ne piu ne meno, in cui il campo è solo una parte.


----------



## Hellscream (31 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il calcio ha smesso di essere sport e "passione" da almeno 20 anni.
> Ora è un business, ne piu ne meno, in cui il campo è solo una parte.


Per chi ci è dentro assolutamente si, per il tifoso non dovrebbe essere così a prescindere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Per chi ci è dentro assolutamente si, per il tifoso non dovrebbe essere così a prescindere.



Evidentemente l'orda di gente in visibilio a Milano tifava per i conti.... siamo noi che siamo sbagliati


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Evidentemente l'orda di gente in visibilio a Milano tifava per i conti.... siamo noi che siamo sbagliati


Ma che discorso è, c'ero anche io in piazza duomo a festeggiare.
Semplicemente ripeto quello che dico sempre: il tifoso tifa, ma allo stesso tempo se rifiuta categoricamente di capire e accettare che le logiche del calcio sono cambiate allora sarà SEMPRE deluso a prescindere da ogni gestione che non si chiami PSG o City, ultime due gestioni anacronistiche che spendono e spandono senza ritegno.
Pure Real e Barca hanno dovuto regolarsi negli ultimi anni... 
Tocca accettarlo: quel calcio romantico è morto e non tornerà. Io l'ho fatto anni fa e da allora non mi faccio piu aspettative irrealistiche e me lo godo di piu.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma che discorso è, c'ero anche io in piazza duomo a festeggiare.
> Semplicemente ripeto quello che dico sempre: il tifoso tifa, ma allo stesso tempo se rifiuta categoricamente di capire e accettare che le logiche del calcio sono cambiate allora sarà SEMPRE deluso a prescindere da ogni gestione che non si chiami PSG o City, ultime due gestioni anacronistiche che spendono e spandono senza ritegno.
> Pure Real e Barca hanno dovuto regolarsi negli ultimi anni...
> Tocca accettarlo: quel calcio romantico è morto e non tornerà. Io l'ho fatto anni fa e da allora non mi faccio piu aspettative irrealistiche e me lo godo di piu.



Non c'entra nessun romanticismo. Nello sport c'entrano solo le vittorie sul campo e i trofei. Cento anni fa come oggi. Chi vince, entra negli almanacchi. Chi non vince, viene dimenticato dalla storia.

Tra cento anni non si ricorderanno i bilanci, ma le vittorie.


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non c'entra nessun romanticismo. Nello sport c'entrano solo le vittorie sul campo e i trofei. Cento anni fa come oggi. Chi vince, entra negli almanacchi. Chi non vince, viene dimenticato dalla storia.
> 
> Tra cento anni non si ricorderanno i bilanci, ma le vittorie.


Si, ma a differenza di 30 anni fa per costruire cicli solidi servono i conti in ordine, altrimenti fai come l'inter che vince un anno e ora è gravata da 700 milioni di debiti e bilanci disastrosi e ogni anno cede 1/2 big sostituendoli coi vecchi.


----------

